# Chacoan or Argentine tegu?



## Long1015 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ok so I got a tegu A few months ago from a store and I was told that it was a argentine black and white but as it has grown it seems to look more and more like a Chacoan. Is there a way to easily tell them apart? He is only about 2' so I can't tell just by size.


----------



## snibborsirk (Feb 2, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no way to tell if your tegu actually originated from the Chaco region. If you do your research, you'll see as the rest of us have that the Chacoan label is used pretty loosely within the tegu scene without real evidence of origin. It's more come to describe any black and white that has a higher level of white coloration than the traditional argentines. Some breeders call their tegus Chacoan because they are from Paraguay rather than Argentina, some call them Chacoans because theirs have an above average white pattern, some call them Chacoan because it can simply get them a little more $. Tegus with so called Chacoan features are found throughout their range in South America as well as the wild population in Florida. There's a handful of us here that have Florida wild bred tegus that could easily be claimed as Chacoan if we weren't honest folk!


----------

